# PFC100, MODBUS-Adresse für MW0?



## FelixSch (4 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
ich finde für den PFC100 im Handbuch keine MODBUS-Adr. für %MW0. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Welchen Baustein muss ich verwenden um eine MODBUS-UDP Kommunikation zwischen zwei PFC100 einzurichten?

Grüße Felix


----------



## Thruser (4 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,


FelixSch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich finde für den PFC100 im Handbuch keine MODBUS-Adr. für %MW0. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
> 
> Welchen Baustein muss ich verwenden um eine MODBUS-UDP Kommunikation zwischen zwei PFC100 einzurichten?
> ...



die kannst Du unter e!cockpit frei vergeben. 

Sieh Dir erst einmal Kapitel 7.5 von hier an: https://www.wago.com/de/d/7597

Gruß


----------



## FelixSch (4 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Thruser,

danke, ich möchte über einen Kommunikationsbaustein den Datenaustausch vornehmen, dies ist ja auch möglich. Nur welchen der Bibliotheksbausteine ist der richtige und welche Modbus-Adr. hat dann das %MW0, die muss ich ja wohl als Parameter übergeben.

Grüße Felix


----------



## Thruser (4 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

schau Dir mal die Bausteine in der Bibliothek WagoAppPlcModbus an. Da sind die richtigen dabei. Sowohl für Master/CLient als auch Slave/Server.

Die Modbusadresse kannst Du frei wählen. Das ist unter e!cockpit anders als bei Codesys 2.3, wo die Merker eine feste Modbusadresse hatten.

Der Konfigurator sollte aber trotzdem einfacher sein.

Ansonsten such auch mal nach Modbus hier im Unterforum.

Gruß


----------



## ccore (9 Oktober 2018)

Die Modbus Adresse für MW0 ist meines Wissens 3000(Hexadezimal) bzw. 12288 (Dezimal) . Die Funktion des freien Konfigurieren ist mir neu. 
Gruß
ccore


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2018)

ccore schrieb:


> Die Modbus Adresse für MW0 ist meines Wissens 3000(Hexadezimal) bzw. 12288 (Dezimal) . Die Funktion des freien Konfigurieren ist mir neu.
> Gruß
> ccore



Das war einmal 
Der PFC100 läüft unter Codesys 3.5 und da gibt es einige Unterschiede beim Thema Modbus.
Du kannst in den CPU-Einstellungen Variablen auf Modbus zuweisen oder du kannst entsprechende Modbus-FBs verwenden.
Beides hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

